
How to Overcome Anxiety at Your Next Job Interview - togeekornot
http://blog.startupcvs.com/2015/11/26/how-to-overcome-anxiety-at-your-next-job-interview/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=stress26112015
======
a3n
Don't wait to interview until you _need_ the next job. Being OK with not
getting the job makes it very easy to relax.

